# Disneyworld on 4th of July



## jdunn1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Tug friends.  Anyone been to Disneyworld on the 4th of July?  I'll be checking into Saratoga on the 4th so we won't do any parks but does Downtown Disney do fireworks on the 4th?  

Also, we will be exchaning in and I am debating about the dining plan.  It is expensive and a lot of food so I doubt we will do it but if so, do we pay the same rate DVC members pay?  No hate responses about that being a DVC member only perk, please -- I am just asking.  

One more question, what are the crowds like after the 4th of July?  

Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll answer the last question ... I assume you mean for 2014 and not some other year beyond that.

It depends on when July 4th falls.  For 2014, that's a Friday.  Summers are crowded, and the long holiday weekend will likely make it extra crowded.  Jam packed to be exact.

I'd expect crowds to taper a bit after the weekend, but you will still face summer crowds the following week.

-ryan


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 6, 2013)

There are no fireworks at Downtown Disney. They have zero capacity to handle anything remotely close to a July 4th fireworks show. In other words, they are at maximum capacity as it is during that time of year, and most every weekend during the summer.

The crowds are massive. Downtown Disney is always a parking nightmare all summer long, especially for those unaware of the very large back parking lot. It is also not uncommon for some of the parks to hit maximum capacity around that time of year. It usually happens a few days that week and a few days during Christmas.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks. I've been to disney on Easter and that was really crowded and I have bend to disney in mid June.  Both times were really crowded but Easter was dead until about 11am then the parks really filled up. Mid June I thought the parks were corded almost as much as Easter but the parks were not open nearly as long as they were on Easter. Odd. I'll prepare for large crowds and plan to hit the big rides first thing in the morning. I can't imagine disneyworld being any more crowded in July than they were on Easter or mid June.  

I also know how corded downtown disney gets. That place is a wreck at night but I think it is fun.  I just wasn't sure if they do fireworks on the forth of July at downtown disney but I guess they do not.  Believe it or not when Saratoga springs was new they did do fireworks there.   They stopped that for some reason though.  The reasort is even built with soundproofed windows because of the fireworks. 

I have a feeling the small discount DVC owners get on the dining plan (and with think the discount is more so that the rate changes have not caught up to DVC owners yet) was also given to exchangers since I would need to add that on through member services. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 7, 2013)

You must mean renting or through a private owner-to-owner exchange, not "exchanging" through an exchange company.    DVC has not given deposits to RCI, their exchange company, for July 2014 yet.  Anyway, it sounds like you've experienced high season crowds and they don't bother you.  It's usually a little hotter and steamier in July.  Personally, we get a bit cranky with high crowds and steamy weather.  But some folks love it.  So enjoy!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2013)

There is no DVC discount on the dining plan, that I know of. Perhaps you are thinking of the Tables in Wonderland card?

Expect 30-60 minute lines on second tier rides and 2-4 hour waits on headliners, after about the first hour. It will be crazy.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I remember reading on some DVC site that the dining plan increases for 2014 had not yet caught up to DVC members.  I thought DVC members pay a set amount for the dining plan (whatever the regular rate is) and do not get charged the extra dollar or two disney charges for peak times.  

No big deal for me but if the rates are cheaper now, that might help me decide.  As it this trip is about 11 months out so I can take my time to decide.

I have to wait another day or two for the exchange to go through, anyway.  

The lines were about that long in mid June this year, two.  It was okay.  What I noticed was that the parks got crowded earlier than they did on Easter.  I was only in the Magic Kingdom on Easter day but we had that park almost to ourselves until about 11AM, and the park opened at 8AM that day.  In mid June I noticed the parks started to get crowded about 10AM or so and my Noon, fast passes were a must but by then we had hit the biggest rides.  The heat was pretty bad but I'll take that over having to wear a coat.

We are not planning to be in the parks everyday.  I think just two days at a park and two days at a waterpark.  We want to enjoy the Saratoga Springs and the pools and such more than usual on this trip.  We were supposed to go back to Myrtle Beach next 4th of July but we got an offer we couldn't pass-up for Saratoga Springs.  





MichaelColey said:


> There is no DVC discount on the dining plan, that I know of. Perhaps you are thinking of the Tables in Wonderland card?
> 
> Expect 30-60 minute lines on second tier rides and 2-4 hour waits on headliners, after about the first hour. It will be crazy.


----------



## queenofthehive (Aug 14, 2013)

We spent the 4th at WDW last year. We avoided the parks this day and used the time to enjoy the resort (OKW). I do not believe DTD has a fireworks show but you can view the fireworks from the beach at the Poly. The Poly will super crowded so I would certainly get there early for a good spot. As for leaving, it is best if you have your own car because the buses will be very crowded. You can also watch the fireworks from the marina at the GF. That might be better as I am not sure many people know about that spot. The electrical water pageant is great to see too. As for crowds that week, I would be at the parks at rope drop, use a touring plan, go back to the resort at noon for a swim/nap and then venture back to the parks in the evenings. I would hit the high capacity /fast loader rides at this time like Monster's Laugh Floor, Pirates, Mickey's Philharmonic, Tiki Room etc.. Try to get the fast pass rides (popular one) done in the morning. Also, pack ponchos and rain gear as there will most likely be afternoon showers (heat storms). It is crowded but if you have a plan, it will be manageable.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the great advice.  Nice to read about other people being there on the 4th.  The 4th is our check-in day so we definately will NOT be doing the parks that day.  

I almost picked OKW over SSR, but I went with SSR becuase of the multiple pools and slides and various resort attractions.  We will be staying in a grand villa so we will definatley be enjoying the resort grounds more than usual on this trip and will not go crazy trying to do all the parks. 

I do hate those Disney busses.  When I was there in mid june before the busses were crowded.  I can only immagine them on the 4th of July.  We will definatley get to the parks at rope drop and try to get all the big rides in by Noon.   The crowd levels you guys have explained seem exactly like what I have experienced before.


----------



## icydog (Aug 18, 2013)

let us know how you enjoyed the grand villa. I am going to AKV at Kidani in Sept and we have two grand villas reserved for a week each.


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 24, 2013)

This year we went to Epcot on July 4th we went to the park in the morning and back to the Boardwalk for the afternoon. After dinner we returned to the park, not to go on rides but to enjoy the music and special fireworks show. EPCOT was crowded, I mean wall to wall, but my teen DS said it was the best fireworks show he had ever seen. They shot off many more fireworks to celebrate July 4th. The down side was exiting the park. OMG it took at least 30 minutes to creep from the pavilion to the international exit. Despite the crowds we would do it again.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you.  This is great information.  We won't be doing the parks on the 4th because that is out check-in day.  If I feel adventurous enough, perhaps I will take a bus from Saratoga to Epcot or one of the resorts on the Monorail to watch the fireworks.  

Looking forward to the trip, but it is a  long ways off.

...and Icydog, I will be sure to provde some kind of review or trip report.  However, I have exchanged into a GV at Saratoga, before.  Stayed in Congress Park because I thought we would walk to Downtown Disney more than we did.  I was only staying a few nights so I didn't get to enjoy the resort or the room as much as I would have liked.  My dad stayed the whole week and absolutely loved it.  We will definately be in for a disapointment the next time he gets a 2 bedroom.  The GV was amazing.  Loved the two story living room and the stairs.  The room felt amazingly spacious.  If someone was upstairs and trying to talk to someone in the master bedroom or kitchen, you needed to go downstairs to hear/talk to them.  There was a lot of wasted space in the loft but it was good for the kids playing.  I was super disapointed by the balcony (or lack of one).  There was a balcony but only a mini balcony that you would get with a studio.  There was so much space in the villa, you didn't really need a balcony to spread out to and in the summer, the balcony is less usefull, anyway.  I thought the room could have used some updating but I guess Saratoaga is in the process of a remodel.  Not sure if our villa will be remodeled by next 4th of July or not but either way, it will be a very special accomodation.  

If Saratoga didn't have such nice pools, I would have picked Old Key West for this trade but we plan to spend a couple days during the week just hanging out at the resort and I thought Saratoga was the beter option for pool days.

Thanks, everyone.



itradehilton said:


> This year we went to Epcot on July 4th we went to the park in the morning and back to the Boardwalk for the afternoon. After dinner we returned to the park, not to go on rides but to enjoy the music and special fireworks show. EPCOT was crowded, I mean wall to wall, but my teen DS said it was the best fireworks show he had ever seen. They shot off many more fireworks to celebrate July 4th. The down side was exiting the park. OMG it took at least 30 minutes to creep from the pavilion to the international exit. Despite the crowds we would do it again.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 26, 2013)

icydog said:


> let us know how you enjoyed the grand villa. I am going to AKV at Kidani in Sept and we have two grand villas reserved for a week each.




We had a Grand Villa at Christmas this past year. It was fantastic! 

We had three families, 10 people in the unit and still did not feel over crowded. 

Having four full bathrooms, two levels and two entrances really helps give everyone their own space.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 26, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Thank you.  This is great information.  We won't be doing the parks on the 4th because that is out check-in day.  If I feel adventurous enough, perhaps I will take a bus from Saratoga to Epcot or one of the resorts on the Monorail to watch the fireworks.



We have been to Disney on July 4th twice now. July 4th is the second biggest day at Disney World. On July 3rd, Disney will do the July 4th fireworks that night. So on July 4th you can either go to Epcot or Hollywood Studios for the 4th of July Fireworks. I prefer DHS cause they only do the fireworks there two times a year. 

If you go to the parks on the 4th, use the NYE plan.....Go at rope drop, hit the rides until about 11am-noon, then go back to the resort and enjoy the pools. 

If you go watch the fireworks, use Disney transportation. Roads will be a mess, some closed but the buses have their routes to the parks. 




jdunn1 said:


> If Saratoga didn't have such nice pools, I would have picked Old Key West for this trade but we plan to spend a couple days during the week just hanging out at the resort and I thought Saratoga was the beter option for pool days.



I agree.....Five pools to choose from. Paddock Pool is my favorite, then GrandStand and High Rock. Threehouse Villa Pool is too far, Congress Park pool is a quiet pool with no food or drinks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2013)

icydog said:


> let us know how you enjoyed the grand villa. I am going to AKV at Kidani in Sept and we have two grand villas reserved for a week each.



We loved the Grand Villas @ Kidani. Here's my 2010 Disboard thread with photos - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2551484

I hope you have a great time


----------



## daggr63 (Aug 27, 2013)

We have been to Disney several times over the 4th of July.  We have always spent the 4th at Epcot because we knew the Magic Kingdom would be a mad house.  The lines that week are pretty much what you would expect for Disney in the summer but I thought that it was not as bad as Easter week.  We enjoyed it enough to go several times over the 4th of July and will probably do it again in the future.


----------



## nursie (Aug 28, 2013)

Went to HS on July 4th this summer, bad idea. Too crowded, long lines, multiple groups/bus loads of young people (matching shirts) from here & from other countries. Would never go on the actual day again. Should have swam at our pool at SSR but even THAT was nuts that day.


----------

